# Transit police sergeant from Peabody to be honored May 9



## CJIS

*Transit police sergeant from Peabody to be honored May 9*
Boston.com - ‎10 hours ago‎

On Thursday, April 5, 2012, at approximately 1:45 am, Sergeant Steven O'Hara responded to the Quincy Center Station Parking Garage for a report of a person on the roof threatening to jump.


----------



## cc3915

Congratulations, Sergeant O'Hara.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Well Done Sarge, you deserve to be honored.


----------



## fra444

Congrats Sarge!!!

That being said I remember a story of a great effort where a T Offiver was injured risking life and limb stopping a man from lighting himself on fire. That didn't get this much press did it?


----------



## Gunther Toody

Congratulations Sergeant O'Hara. It's too bad more stories like this are not printed. News outlets worry that the public might make the connection that a well trained, educated officer yields big benefits in the end. A story like this serves to underscore exactly why education and training are a necessity not a luxury.


----------

